# SpeedVentures, Buttonwillow 3/21



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *I just signed up this evening - can't wait to get there and let off some steam!   *


What steam dude? You don't have to work anymore! 

hehe.... blow off enough steam for all of us that can't make it.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *What steam dude? You don't have to work anymore!
> 
> hehe.... blow off enough steam for all of us that can't make it.  *


Well, I don't have to work NOW but it's not the end of it - I need to find a new career soon, so that IS stressing. Plus all the other sh!t in life adds up too... :tsk:  :tsk:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *Excellent...looking forward to seeing you there. Sounds like they have open passing with a mandatory point-by, which is similar to Tracquest, which I think is a good rule.
> 
> I don't remember a spot on the form to request which run group, so we'll see. In CCA events I've been put in fast group, but usually I run in medium. I'm a little rusty..have only done two events since August, so the medium group should be fine for me.
> 
> ...


You can request a specific run group in the comments field on the online registration form. Don't worry about being rusty, I remember you drove VERY well in Vegas last year, so it will come back to you very quickly. As for passing you, we will see - you have a very capable car and you're a good driver, so it will be tough!  We'll have some fun... I'll let you know my travel plans as I confirm them. When are you driving up on Thursday?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *Well, I don't have to work NOW but it's not the end of it - I need to find a new career soon, so that IS stressing. Plus all the other sh!t in life adds up too... :tsk:  :tsk:  *


Ah... good point.... and good luck to you man.... at the track and in your new career search.... 

I feel your pain about sh!t in life man... why do you think I ended up going to the Driving Concepts thing? hehe


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

I'm meeting Mola at his place in downtown LA around 2pm and we're going to flush my brake fluid. 

I'll put on my track pads and track wheels/tires (S03s) at home ahead of time. We plan to hit the road by 4pm at the latest. Let me know if you want to caravan.:thumbup:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> *
> 
> Vince, you MUST go, dude. You know the track fairly well, and I would gladly be your instructor. :thumbup:
> *


Ok, I feel quite dumb now. All the while, I thought the event is next Friday until Lin asked me what's the date today and realized the event is *THIS * Friday.

In that case, I don't think I can make it this Friday. 

Enjoy yourself though!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *I'm meeting Mola at his place in downtown LA around 2pm and we're going to flush my brake fluid.
> 
> I'll put on my track pads and track wheels/tires (S03s) at home ahead of time. We plan to hit the road by 4pm at the latest. Let me know if you want to caravan.:thumbup: *


Well, if I do go tomorrow night, I will head out much later than that - probably after dinner, so I will just see you at the track Friday morning.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Raffi...sounds good. Vince, too bad you can't make it, maybe next time! 

By the way, just put my S03s on the car along with the track brake pads and took it for a sping. There really IS a difference between the S03s and Pilot Sports...the Bstones grip much better...of course the Bstones are 245 in the front, and not 225 like the Pilots, plus the Bstones are naturally a little wider...about 10 mm for any given size. Not sure how much impact that has on the extra grip I am feeling. I'm getting pumped for the track on Friday!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *Raffi...sounds good. Vince, too bad you can't make it, maybe next time!
> 
> By the way, just put my S03s on the car along with the track brake pads and took it for a sping. There really IS a difference between the S03s and Pilot Sports...the Bstones grip much better...of course the Bstones are 245 in the front, and not 225 like the Pilots, plus the Bstones are naturally a little wider...about 10 mm for any given size. Not sure how much impact that has on the extra grip I am feeling. I'm getting pumped for the track on Friday! *


Sheesh, you already think you're faster just by swapping tires...  :tsk:  :tsk:

:angel:   See you at the track buddy.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> *Sheesh, you already think you're faster just by swapping tires...  :tsk:  :tsk:
> 
> :angel:   See you at the track buddy. *


This isn't going to be like passing Stuka with his CONTI's...:rofl:


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

huh, what:dunno: that one went over my head....tell me the Stuka story


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *huh, what:dunno: that one went over my head....tell me the Stuka story *


I'll tell you on Friday.  :bigpimp:


----------



## wildpanda86 (Feb 18, 2003)

Buttonwillow is such a fun track:thumbup: 

I am still contemplating going... i dunno... i used to have my stock 17in wheels that i would swap on for the track, but i just recently sold it and am planning on buying dedicatetd track wheels.. just not right away because i am broke.

I have my heavy ass 19in Hamann HM2's... I am just self concious about others making fun of me on the track for using my heavy ass "subdub" Hamann wheels.

but to all that are going... you guys will have tones of fun!!!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

wildpanda86 said:


> *Buttonwillow is such a fun track:thumbup:
> 
> I am still contemplating going... i dunno... i used to have my stock 17in wheels that i would swap on for the track, but i just recently sold it and am planning on buying dedicatetd track wheels.. just not right away because i am broke.
> 
> ...


Who cares what others will think about your car? Just go and have fun. You will learn to better handle your car regardless of the wheels and tires you have on, so don't let that stop you. BTW, there are all kinds of cars at these events, so I doubt anyone will make any kind of fun at your wheels.


----------



## wildpanda86 (Feb 18, 2003)

Raffi said:


> *Who cares what others will think about your car? Just go and have fun. You will learn to better handle your car regardless of the wheels and tires you have on, so don't let that stop you. BTW, there are all kinds of cars at these events, so I doubt anyone will make any kind of fun at your wheels. *


I was just using the wheel thing as an excuse ... even though they really do slow the car down... i am just soo stressed about medical boards coming up ... on top of that i am really anxious about all this stuff that i ordered for my car 3 mos ago & am still waiting for like the UUC exhaust, blitzsafe aux adapter for my ipod, and m3 lip spoiler that came painted the wrong shade of red  ... although i can vent my stress out on the track.

But i have been to that track many times and it is such a fun track... I just went last month But it would have been nice to actually get myself timed against other cars.

My buddy with an E36 M3 is also thinking of doing it... but there is only one spot left.

& he is stressed out about medical boards as well


----------

